# strawberries = pink urine? need help quickly



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi - I'm hoping for some quick replies before the dr's office closes.

My son ate 8-10 strawberries and a big handful of cherries - and not much else - at midday today, and then just had a pink diaper. Could it be the fruit, or should I bring him in? No other symptoms, he is uncircumcised fwiw. The dr wants to see him but is fine with us waiting til tomorrow morning. If I brought him in now, it would be dinnertime, he'd be fussy, I have no idea how exactly they'd get a clean urine sample, don't want to think about it. He hates it there and so do I. What would you do? Anyone else have a diaper turn pink from too many berries?


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

try not to worry. could the fruit have just passed though quickly and caused minor scoots? Maybe it he a little wet poopy accident because the berries din't sit well or he just had more than he is used to.

If you are sure it didn't come out that way and are convinced it is urnine then I'd take him in.

That is a small amount to make urnine turn pink. And if it did tunr it pink I would think that isn't exactly normal. Maybe his body cannot process it and his kidneys allow passage of something that typically isn't in urine.

IDK. I'd call and ask for a nurse to call you back. If the urgent is the only thing open they should be able to do that. they want to avoid people coming in if not nessesary so they are happy to answer questions over the phone. My guess is that they will want you to come in for that just to be sure it isn't blood or something of the like.

If he isn't in pain and doesn't have a fever keep your wits and just get him in for safety sake.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I always check the Dr. Sears site for questions like this. http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t086500.asp

According to him, you're fine waiting until tomorrow to see the doctor.

Hope everything turns out fine!


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep - it was the strawberries! When I talked to the ddr a 2nd time, she thought that was likely, and a second normal diaper (urine only, just like the 1st) confirmed it. Who'd have thought....


----------



## immamama (Mar 3, 2008)

My son loves beets and this can do the same thing! Freaked me out the first time!!!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Pink is not a worry. Dark brown, like coffee, bright red like cherries, that is a worry. But not pink. Not unless you really suspect blood which is never pink. It is always from some food or food coloring unless he munched on pink crayons...









And here is how to cath an intact child. You take the penis and flail it. This makes the penis rigid and the opening shows. He can then be cathed. But I would always ask for an external cath where possible.

Many docs have no idea how to go about it and we moms have to inform them. Otherwise they scar the foreskin which can be detrimental to it.


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the info, Gitti - that is really helpful!


----------

